# How long should I wait to handle my snake after it eats?



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

I was wondering how long I should wait to take my ball python out of it's cage after it eats. I've been told around 48 hours, but I just wanted to check with others who own snakes.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

That's the generally recommended minimum: it does depend on the meal size, temperature and other variables too. I learned the hard way after having a snake regurgitate after three days - I realised that he had a larger lump still present than usual (after a larger meal than usual) so put him immediately back, but at some point that day a regurge happened. Might have not been connected with the brief handling but it might, so I now proceed with a lot more caution, or just don't handle at all until and unless they give the appearance of wanting to have a roam around.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buttersballpython said:


> I was wondering how long I should wait to take my ball python out of it's cage after it eats. I've been told around 48 hours, but I just wanted to check with others who own snakes.


Ideally weeks, no, months 

Handling of snakes is a subjective one. Personally I only handle my lot if I need to do a physical check, as part of the cleaning schedule, or I need to assist in a stuck shed. The moment you put the key in the lock you can see the snakes demeaner change, it will stop relaxing and automatically tense up. The last thing it wants is to be grabbed and lifted out of where it was comfortable and relaxed. 

If you must handle the snake because you want to then leave it three days or 72 hours, especially if the meal was a large one.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Malc on this. 
Snakes do not need to be handled.
While they may be captive bred they are neither tame nor domesticated. 
They are wild animals.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Malc said:


> Ideally weeks, no, months
> 
> Handling of snakes is a subjective one. Personally I only handle my lot if I need to do a physical check, as part of the cleaning schedule, or I need to assist in a stuck shed. The moment you put the key in the lock you can see the snakes demeaner change, it will stop relaxing and automatically tense up. The last thing it wants is to be grabbed and lifted out of where it was comfortable and relaxed.
> 
> If you must handle the snake because you want to then leave it three days or 72 hours, especially if the meal was a large one.


Perhaps that’s BECAUSE you so rarely handle yours? I handle mine four to five days a week, and it’s virtually never a case of having to grab him. He will literally crawl onto my arm & very often curl up on me and just sit there for decent periods of time. I realise that’s a heat thing, but my point is he feels relaxed enough with me to do that. Didn’t happen overnight of course. Took 6/7 months to gain this level of trust. But that’s only happened through persisting with interaction.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

QWERTYOP said:


> He will literally crawl onto my arm & very often curl up on me and just sit there for decent periods of time. I realise that’s a heat thing, but my point is he feels relaxed enough with me to do that.


As I said, it's a subjective topic. You have interpreted this behaviour as the snake enjoying your company and relaxing coiled up on your lap. I interpret it as the snake is just treating you as a 37 degree heat source.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Malc said:


> As I said, it's a subjective topic. *You have interpreted this behaviour as the snake enjoying your company* and relaxing coiled up on your lap. I interpret it as the snake is just treating you as a 37 degree heat source.


I never said any such thing. I’d appreciate it if you didn’t suggest that somebody with over 15 years of experience of keeping reptiles is simply being silly and anthropomorphising. I literally said (and you highlighted) that I’m perfectly aware that he likes my warmth. However, this gets away from my central point - that he does not fear me. That he will of his own free will crawl on to me. And that this is a direct consequence of working towards the building of trust over a number of months through interaction. He will initiate and seek contact/handling when he feels like it now. Yes, warmth - but it also means he trusts, and does not fear me. He certainly didn’t arrive like that. It’s taken patience, effort & time. Of course, his individual traits may have played a part in reaching this point too. I may have been fortunate to have an individual predisposed to being receptive to my efforts where another individual may not have been as positively responsive.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

QWERTYOP said:


> I never said any such thing. I’d appreciate it if you didn’t suggest that somebody with over 15 years of experience of keeping reptiles is simply being silly and anthropomorphising. I literally said (and you highlighted) that I’m perfectly aware that he likes my warmth. However, this gets away from my central point - that he does not fear me. That he will of his own free will crawl on to me. And that this is a direct consequence of working towards the building of trust over a number of months through interaction. He will initiate and seek contact/handling when he feels like it now. Yes, warmth - but it also means he trusts, and does not fear me. He certainly didn’t arrive like that. It’s taken patience, effort & time. Of course, his individual traits may have played a part in reaching this point too. I may have been fortunate to have an individual predisposed to being receptive to my efforts where another individual may not have been as positively responsive.


You missed the point entirely. Did I say you were being silly - NO. I was simply highlighting the point that we as humans apply our own interpretation of what we believe the snake is experiencing. Unlike a cat that will do the same thing and sit on your lap purring away to show its content a snake has no way to show any such feeling as they are incapable of sowing any emotions even if they experience them. When the snake crawls out of the viv and up your arm, it could simply be that it sees that as a way of escaping the confines of its enclosure, or just simply curious as to where it leads to. I's sure if you replaced your arm with length of wood it would do exactly the same thing.. I have a bairds rat snake that I've hardly handled (mainly as they love to musk), and I've just opened her vivarium and placed my hand in there... after a while she came over, crawled on my hand and then started to make her way up my arm and out of the viv.... she's never experienced this before, and I've not "train" her like you said you did with your snake.

You also make a point of being in the hobby for 15 years... so what... I can trump that at nearly 37 years. Not that it matters... In those 37 years I have practiced both approaches from regular handling to being hands off. From my own experience with the 100's of snakes I've owned and bred, whilst some species are calmer than others, most still tense up when they feel the vibrations of the locks being undone. Now these snakes are all individuals and will have differing "personalities" shall we say. Some are more bolder than others, and will investigate and explore given the chance (such as when you put your arm in the enclosure), others will become defensive, or try and hide. As Ian has stated, even though it may be several generations captive bred, these are still wild animals with their inbuilt traits and responses. 

Personally I don't thing it's a trust thing when you allow the snake to crawl up your arm, its simply that your snake has a bold "personality" and is exploring. If you believe otherwise then that's fine, you're entitled to your opinions and I'm not attacking your personal beliefs. If we all thought the same this forum would be stagnant.


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

So what, if you have guys have 15 years or 37 years experience with reptiles

my dad is bigger than yours


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

QWERTYOP said:


> Perhaps that’s BECAUSE you so rarely handle yours? I handle mine four to five days a week, and it’s virtually never a case of having to grab him. He will literally crawl onto my arm & very often curl up on me and just sit there for decent periods of time. I realise that’s a heat thing, but my point is he feels relaxed enough with me to do that. Didn’t happen overnight of course. Took 6/7 months to gain this level of trust. But that’s only happened through persisting with interaction.


What kind of snake incidentally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyFrog said:


> So what, if you have guys have 15 years or 37 years experience with reptiles





Malc said:


> You also make a point of being in the hobby for 15 years... so what... I can trump that at nearly 37 years. *Not that it matters*...


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Does it matter who has more years behind them keeping reptiles ''No'' In my opinion if Malc chooses not to be hands on with his snakes unless he has to be then others should respect that choice just as if others choose to be hands on with them that choice should be respected also,

As Malc said if everyone's opinions were the same it would be boring which I agree we as keepers do what we feel is best for these animals even though what we think is right isn't always the case sometimes,

This is why I love this community so much everyone has different views on how we should interact and keep them,

I'm hands on with my snakes however this isn't the case when it comes to my Leopard Gecko with the size of him and knowing how fast he can move I don't really handle him unless I must as the sheer thought of him bolting and falling and hurting or even killing himself scares the absolute life out of me.


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Uhh... I'll try to figure out what y'all mean... that was quite the argument.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Buttersballpython said:


> Uhh... I'll try to figure out what y'all mean... that was quite the argument.


Easy answer - at least 48hrs 😉


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> Easy answer - at least 48hrs 😉


That's what I've been told. Thank you all for the input, I'll take it all into consideration.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

The only time I handle my boa (only snake at the moment) is when my son brings home some 7yr olds for a play date and they show interest in the snake and want to touch her. Apart from that I rarely take her out and as @Malc says, they tense up almost immediately when you just open the cage. I mean mine calms down once out, but I am also true believer in the fact that snake never like to be handled but merely accepts or tolerates it.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 15 years (*) experience with hots and I still wouldn't handle them lol ...






(*) ten really ....


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I usually wait about 3-4 days or I can no longer see the food item shape - then wait for a day after. I handle my Baron's racers regularly as they love exploring. False water cobra and my boa both get taken outside as often as possible and have a few hours in the garden when warm and sunny (seperate times obviously). Boigas & Toxicodryas rarely - I have to handle one to feed (assist - is it a boiga if it isn't assist feeding!), the others I take out just to health check which I do at the start and end of every month.

I've only got 14 years.


----------

